# What colour is my Scottish Fold? And eye colour/shedding questions too.



## demichan (Feb 21, 2014)

My little Yuna was not purchased with papers (other than her veterinary documents) so we are trying find out how we would describe her coat colour and pattern. From what I've seen online I'd guess that she is a seal point tabby? Her fur also seems to get lighter or darker at the tips. Any thoughts appreciated 

Also, her eyes seem to be two distinct colours - blue around the pupil then a sort of pale yellow/gold around the blue. This is most apparent in indoor lighting, outside they are a very pale blueish. Will this change? Is there a technical term for this? She is 8 months old.

One other question. She used to have a 3 distinct stripes running from the base of her neck to her tail, but recently these have become more of a solid darker patch of fur. She's currently shedding a lot - is this change to do with summer/winter coats or her adult coat coming in?

Photos/kittenspam! Hope no one minds lots of pictures 

In some of the photos she has slight acne around her mouth - that was resolved by giving her bottled water instead of tap. Such a princess.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

demichan said:


>


OMG this is too perfect!! "What is seen cannot be unseen - pass the eye bleach someone quick!"

She is soooo adorable! Cuteness overload :heart


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

She is so adorable! What's her breed? Her coloring looks lynx point to me since my Siamese has similar coloring and she is the same.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Her coat pattern is lynx point, her color is harder to determine ... take a picture of her paw pads? She's likely a seal lynx point.

Adorable.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

And about her fur, all pointed cats have coats that are dependent on temperature... which is why they're born white and slowly fade to darker colors. By about one year of age your kitten should be as dark as she's going to get. 

My aunt's cat started out cream colored and now her entire back is chocolate/near black colored; entirely different.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heather72754 said:


> OMG this is too perfect!! "What is seen cannot be unseen - pass the eye bleach someone quick!"
> 
> She is soooo adorable! Cuteness overload :heart


:mrgreen: Heather! I was literally laughing out loud with this!! I was thinking the exact same thing when I scrolled through the pics!! I'd have the same reaction on my face to scary movies!!! :lol:

demichan, your kitten is just so freakin' CUTE!!! I'd call her cream or buff color tabby.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

That is one cute little kitty!! Her ears make her look startled all the time, great pix!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That may be one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen! She is super adorable!


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> That may be one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen! She is super adorable!


Totally agree with this!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

"CUTE!!!" That is the proper name for that color!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

If that were mine, it would be awful because I could deny that face NOTHING


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha, so true - I'm with you larsan.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yuna would have me wrapped around all four of her paws, her tail, her eyes, etc, etc, etc....♡♡♡♡
In a Heartbeat!!! 
What a Gorgeous little Bundle of Cuteness overload!! 
Sharon


----------



## demichan (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha, yup, she's a cutie and she knows it! She's also very sweet natured and loving. She's been in a cone for the past month because of spay complications and I cannot express how much it hurts to see her little face depressed. On the plus side, I've learned that if you offer her an antibiotic she will eat it, no questions asked. Very strange!

Anyway, Lynx seal point sounds about right! Here's a picture of her paw pads if it helps:










Is there a name for the way her fur is white at the tips and dark at the base? I've never had a cat with this before.

Anyone know what colour her eyes are? Under LED lights they're very golden but blueish at other times. I'd probably describe them as grey since they seem to take on the colour of her surroundings, but I don't think cats can get grey eyes, can they?

A few more pictures I have on my desktop. This was when she was very small:









And one of her favourite ways to sleep:


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ I call that the "dead cat pose" when my Shelly does it.  She looks like such a little doofus when she rolls onto her back and looks up at me with those big eyes of hers.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

fftopic

To pull it back to the actual OPs cat. 

Yes, I agree Lynch seal point and a VERY beautiful cat she is!!

That tongue out pic is just... PRICELESS!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow! A a beautiful beautiful kitty! Love love his face!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, I just died a little bit! 

Pointed cats have blue/grey eyes because it's a type of albanism. So yes, her eyes can be grey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What great owl eyes! Absolutely adooorable!

His coloring is quite similar to my Devon Rex boy Zuba (check out his photo in my album). Zuba was registered as Seal-silver Lynxpoint and white. Your SF is showing the mackeral tabby pattern, which may be a "ghost" pattern that disappears when his adult coat comes in. I would say now he's seal-silver mackeral tabby, but if his tabbby body markings disappear then seal-silver lynxpoint. Zuba's coloring is different in his summer coat than winter...and right now his body color is more fawn-beige color like your cat. You should put him in a HHP=Household Pet class at a cat show and let the judges figure out what his color is.....he's a stunner and I'm sure would win some ribbons. He doesn't need any registration papers to enter in a HHP class. Gorgeous cat! lucky you!


----------

